# Your heat source for dubias?



## antinous (Jun 10, 2016)

Just wondering what everyone uses for a heat source to breed their dubia colony. I figured I should start my own colony since I have 27 Ts and it's getting a bit annoying running back and forth to the store. I'm thinking about a heat mat, but not sure which brand would be good to not overheat them,


----------



## Kymura (Jun 10, 2016)

Like to know this myself. Just got a few to 'try' and raise.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 10, 2016)

A ZooMed Repti Heat Cable is what I use for my heat loving roaches, and @MrCrackerpants uses them too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## antinous (Jun 10, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> A ZooMed Repti Heat Cable is what I use for my heat loving roaches, and @MrCrackerpants uses them too.


Do they heat to a certain temp or do you use a thermostat with them?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 11, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Do they heat to a certain temp or do you use a thermostat with them?


They seem to have a set heat level, don't know exactly how hot but I'd guess it's somewhere in the 80s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Do you use a large plastic bin for your roaches? I'm just worried the cable will burn it, but if it doesn't I'm going to get a light dimmer to use with it to control the wattage output. Either than or I'll get a heat mat (which seems more simple to use, thanks @Trenor ). But I'll first lay some tiling down on my carpet, then place the heat mat/cable on top of that and then the bin.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 11, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Do you use a large plastic bin for your roaches? I'm just worried the cable will burn it, but if it doesn't I'm going to get a light dimmer to use with it to control the wattage output. Either than or I'll get a heat mat (which seems more simple to use, thanks @Trenor ). But I'll first lay some tiling down on my carpet, then place the heat mat/cable on top of that and then the bin.


Yeah I use the cable under plastic bins, it has never even gotten close to melting them.


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah I use the cable under plastic bins, it has never even gotten close to melting them.


What do you use to control the temp? And how fast do the dubia breed? I don't mind their slow growth rate, because most of my collection will take small dubias haha.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 11, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> What do you use to control the temp? And how fast do the dubia breed? I don't mind their slow growth rate, because most of my collection will take small dubias haha.


Nothing, like I said it has a set temperature, I just plug the cord in in the morning and unplugit at night, the containers stay heated in the day and the roaches breed really well.

I don't actually breed dubia, I use the cable for my heat loving pet roaches, specifically my Rhabdoblatta formosana and Gromphadorhina sp. "Hybrid".


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Nothing, like I said it has a set temperature, I just plug the cord in in the morning and unplugit at night, the containers stay heated in the day and the roaches breed really well.
> 
> I don't actually breed dubia, I use the cable for my heat loving pet roaches, specifically my Rhabdoblatta formosana and Gromphadorhina sp. "Hybrid".


Oh gotcha. What brand of heating cable do you use? Do you have a link to it if I may ask?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 11, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Oh gotcha. What brand of heating cable do you use? Do you have a link to it if I may ask?


Sure, This is the exact cable that I use: https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Reptile-Cable-14-75-Feet/dp/B001OVBEEK


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 11, 2016)

I use a ceramic heat emoter I think it's 60 watts I keep my colony in a 20 gallon long for now and it works well. Don't need a thermastat without it it keeps the hot side at 95 ish but put on in anyway cause if it ever malfunctions and over heats the thermastat will kick it off before it gets so hot as to catch fire


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Sure, This is the exact cable that I use: https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Reptile-Cable-14-75-Feet/dp/B001OVBEEK


Thanks! And will it regularly heat the tub to 85 if your ambient temp in the room is around 72-75?



Blackout14 said:


> I use a ceramic heat emoter I think it's 60 watts I keep my colony in a 20 gallon long for now and it works well. Don't need a thermastat without it it keeps the hot side at 95 ish but put on in anyway cause if it ever malfunctions and over heats the thermastat will kick it off before it gets so hot as to catch fire


So the ceramic heat emitter doesn't emit light too? Do you think it would burn the tub at all or am I worrying a bit too much?


----------



## Ziad ElGuneid (Jun 11, 2016)

Personally I just put them on top of my hot water tank. not everyone has those conveniently placed in a closet like i do though.


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Do you guys also have anyone you recommend buying from with cheap prices?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 11, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Thanks! And will it regularly heat the tub to 85 if your ambient temp in the room is around 72-75?


Yep, it sure does!


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 11, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Thanks! And will it regularly heat the tub to 85 if your ambient temp in the room is around 72-75?
> 
> 
> 
> So the ceramic heat emitter doesn't emit light too? Do you think it would burn the tub at all or am I worrying a bit too much?


No light emitted just heat..if you cut a hole in the tub and out screen on it it will not melt your tub they get plent hot but it's a directed heat downwards and watch your fingers I burned my fingertips off once trying to grab one that fell off a tank


----------



## antinous (Jun 11, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> No light emitted just heat..if you cut a hole in the tub and out screen on it it will not melt your tub they get plent hot but it's a directed heat downwards and watch your fingers I burned my fingertips off once trying to grab one that fell off a tank



Thanks! How expensive is it to keep a CHE on during the day?

Where do you buy your roaches from if I may ask?


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 11, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Thanks! How expensive is it to keep a CHE on during the day?
> 
> Where do you buy your roaches from if I may ask?


No more then an exquivilent lightbulb same wattage mine runs 24/7.  I got my roaches from the last local show I got 25 just matured females and 10 males just matured for $20 and bought 200 mixed nymphs for another $10I checked last night and had 2 females giving birth so it's on it's way once it really gets move sing my plan it to pull feeder sized out and raise them in another tank so I'm not bothering the main colony


----------



## EulersK (Jun 15, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Nothing, like I said it has a set temperature, I just plug the cord in in the morning and unplugit at night, the containers stay heated in the day and the roaches breed really well.


Sorry to bombard you with questions  Why do you unplug it at night? I leave mine plugged in 24/7, should I not be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 15, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Sorry to bombard you with questions  Why do you unplug it at night? I leave mine plugged in 24/7, should I not be?


Cause, it simulates a day and night cycle, which may be beneficial to the roaches. While I have no proof or evidence to back me up on that, I'm sure constant heat would probably turn out to be a bad thing over time. Plus it saves money!


----------



## EulersK (Jun 15, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Cause, it simulates a day and night cycle, which may be beneficial to the roaches. While I have no proof or evidence to back me up on that, I'm sure constant heat would probably turn out to be a bad thing over time. Plus it saves money!


Touche, friend. It's warm enough where I live right now that I'm sure they'll continue to breed even overnight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 15, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Touche, friend. It's warm enough where I live right now that I'm sure they'll continue to breed even overnight!


Yeah, in the summer I probably won't be needing it, it gets quite hot in this room. I've actually had it unplugged for a few days, just didn't need it. It's chilly out today though, so now I have it plugged in.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 15, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, in the summer I probably won't be needing it, it gets quite hot in this room. I've actually had it unplugged for a few days, just didn't need it. It's chilly out today though, so now I have it plugged in.


I hope you don't mind us picking your brain!

During the winter, I simply don't run my heat. Granted, I live in a desert, so it doesn't get very cold. However, my home hovers around 60-75F (usually on the lower end of that spectrum) at all times during the winter. Should I still unplug the heater overnight during that time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mine were H heated since I started the colony a few months ago I through my Che on em a few weeks ago once I got em setup in the basement like I did with my hissers when I had them and bam the little ones have doubled in size and I have a bunch of pinheads now I'd say my one side of the tank is probably around 95 degrees or so.  What I did with the hissers and plan to do with these is once I get an abundance of feeder sized to take them out and put them in a seperate container with no heat to try to keep em feeder size as long as I can I don't have a whole lot that can eat full sized dubias yet but I'm working on it


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 15, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I hope you don't mind us picking your brain!
> 
> During the winter, I simply don't run my heat. Granted, I live in a desert, so it doesn't get very cold. However, my home hovers around 60-75F (usually on the lower end of that spectrum) at all times during the winter. Should I still unplug the heater overnight during that time?


I don't mind it at all.  

I would still unplug the heater at night in the winter, unless it gets below 60. Again, that's just what I do, I'm sure others keep their roaches heated 24/7 with no problems. I just personally think it's more natural for it to get cooler at night, so that's what I do.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 15, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> I don't mind it at all.
> 
> I would still unplug the heater at night in the winter, unless it gets below 60. Again, that's just what I do, I'm sure others keep their roaches heated 24/7 withni problems. I just personally think it's more natural for it to get cooler at night, so that's what I do.


Roger that, I'll let you know if anything changes! I'm done now, promise. Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 15, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Roger that, I'll let you know if anything changes! I'm done now, promise. Thanks for the info


No problem, happy to help!


----------



## Wolfden (Jun 19, 2016)

Ziad ElGuneid said:


> Personally I just put them on top of my hot water tank. not everyone has those conveniently placed in a closet like i do though.


Oh thanks for that tip I actually have a utility closet in my apartment that has the hot water heater as well as the heater for in the winter.


----------

